# 2018 GNTOS (Dallas) Orchid Show Photos



## Tom Reddick (Mar 10, 2018)

Just some photos I took at the show. The exhibits aisles were very tight and there was a good sized crowd, so apologies if some of the angles are not ideal. Mostly Paphs- but I had to throw in a few others I really liked. 

None of these are my plants- all were in exhibits at the show. Names are reported exactly as presented on exhibit labels.

Paph. Lady Rothschild on the left, and rothschildianum on the right,





Paph. Prince Edward of York,





Den. Fancy Yellow,





Paph. bellatulum





Paph. Lauren Klehm x Amandahill,





Paph. lowii,





Paph.- no show tag and pot tag was buried deep, so no way for me to look without reaching into the exhibit. I am guessing perhaps parishii x haynaldianum, but unsure and could be a more complex cross as well,





Phal. Summer Candy Girl,





Phal. equestris, fma. rosea,





Phrag. longifolium x Penn's Creek Cascade,





Lc. Gold Digger 'Orchid Jungle',





Phal. Arakaki Spring Fairy. As a general rule, I am not a fan of the harlequins- but I really liked this,





Den. Enobi Purple 'Splash' AM/AOS. First harlequin Dendrobium I have seen (which may not be saying much- it has been 6 years since I attended an orchid show or judging),





And last but not least- Paph. Fairly Sauced. Great name, and the photo does not do it justice. Of all the plants I saw today, this one really captured my attention for being so very unique (in a good way!),


----------



## fibre (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks for posting all the pictures! I love to see photos of orchid shows!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 11, 2018)

Lovely. Thanks.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks for posting. 
I thought the phal would be considered "splash" not harlequin?
Theresa Hill of Hillsview at the January Paph Forum gave a great presentation on farrieanums and their hybrids, including fairly sauced


----------



## Tom Reddick (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks all- happy to post. I enjoy this section of the board more and more because I can see what is coming to the shows.

Linus- thank you for advising of splash versus harlequin. I guess it is obvious it has been a few years since I went to a show. The last time I did a show, all of the non-traditional color forms were kind of lumped into that "harlequin" name, and were considered by many to be lesser plants. Many AOS judges would not even consider them for awards- and I have to confess at the time I was leaning in that direction as well.

But just about every exhibit in the show yesterday contained at least one plant- some many- that would have been termed a "harlequin" back when I was last actively selling and exhibiting at shows. So clearly times have changed.

And while I still think most of them are unattractive, the two I posted are examples that I really found quite lovely. Plus looking at all the flowers it appears to be a stable coloration pattern- so why not?


----------



## abax (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you for posting. That was fun!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks for posting.


----------

